# DMARC and the mailinglist



## JanJurkus (Jan 15, 2014)

A few days ago I submitted a bug report, and this gets sent out to various FreeBSD mailing lists. On these mailing lists the from address gets rewritten to the e-mail address I submitted the report with. Recently I 'implemented' DMARC, which is essentially just a DNS record that tells other mail servers what to do with mail that does not pass the SPF and/or DKIM checks. Currently it only asks to send reports to the postmaster at my domain. Suddenly I got a lot of reports from various mail servers all over the world.

The problem is, that if I had set the DMARC policy to quarantine or reject, the mails originating from the mailing list might have not arrived. The simplest option is of course to use an other e-mail address, not coming from this domain. Or keep the DMARC policy set to none.

Anybody got a better idea, or an opinion?


----------

